# Créer son serveur mail sur mac os x



## Jerome_C (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je me demande s'il est possible sans trop souffrir d'installer et configurer un serveur mail / webmail / imap / smtp sur mon imac. 

Mon problème est simple : au bureau, la quasi totalité des webmails connus et moins connus sont filtrés par un firewall sans pitié. "Le mail perso, c'est mal."

J'ai depuis un certain temps un gentil pote qui m'a configuré un compte sur son serveur mail perso, avec un webmail qui miracle, n'est pas bloqué par le FW. Mon email perso est en fait un service de redirection (pobox.com) que je renvoie sur un email free.fr (bloqué au bureau, récupéré en pop sur mon mac), un gmail (bloqué au bureau mais bien pratique en déplacement et sur mon mobile) et le mail de mon pote (pour le bureau). 

Mais c'est lourd : je gère mon mail en triple. Et le soft webmail de mon gentil pote est vieux et moche et buggé et ça m'embête de squatter comme ça quand je me dis que j'ai un beau et puissant imac allumé toute la journée à la maison (pour faire du boinc en fait ).

Donc quelles options sur mac os x ?


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai peut-être pas mis ce post dans la bonne section ? où devrais-je ?


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Octobre 2007)

Visiblement ça n'inspire personne... :'-(


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Je pense que l'inspiration est moins grande depuis que les fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s se sont mis &#224; bloquer le port SMTP de la plupart des utilisateurs. J'avais activ&#233; le serveur SMTP de Mac OS X, et jusqu'&#224; cet &#233;t&#233; &#231;a fonctionnait &#224; merveille. Maintenant &#231;a ne marche plus.

Les serveurs POP, IMAP et WebMail sont quant-&#224;-eux fournis de base dans Mac OS X Server. Mais il existe aussi d'autres solutions (comme Kerio Mail Server ou SquirrelMail) que je n'ai jamais essay&#233;. Je ne sais pas si les nouvelles restrictions impos&#233;es par mon FAI permettent de les utiliser.


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben c'est exactement le genre de réponse que j'adore (sauf pour le smtp), mais j'ai du chercher les yeux fermés car j'ai pas vu ça dans les préférences système (au niveau partages ?)

C'est documenté dans l'aide quelque part ? je viens de chercher sur le site apple mais j'ai rien trouvé, je regarderai tonight...

Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Octobre 2007)

Il est possible d'activer manuellement le serveur SMTP de Mac OS X en &#233;ditant directement les fichiers de configuration ad&#233;quats (n&#233;cessite des droits administrateur).

Il faut tout d'abord param&#233;trer Postfix. Le fichier _/private/etc/postfix/main.cf_ doit contenir les trois lignes :
myhostname = localhost.localdomain
mydomain = localdomain
mynetworks_style = host

Dans le fichier _/private/etc/postfix/master.cf_ on doit &#233;galement trouver:
#==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

Pour activer Postfix, il faut ensuite taper la commande "_sudo postfix start_" (pour l'arr&#234;ter, on fera "_sudo postfix stop_").

Pour l'activation du serveur SMTP proprement dit, le fichier _/private/etc/hostconfig_ doit contenir la ligne :
MAILSERVER=-YES-



Je viens de me rappeler qu'il existe un shareware (payant, donc) qui permet l'activation du serveur SMTP, mais &#233;galement le rajout de serveurs POP3 et IMAP. Il s'agit de PostfixEnabler, qui fournit des daemons POP3 et IMAP pour la version normale (non "Server") de Mac OS X.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que tu pourrais aussi te pencher sur les modules supplémentaires d'Apache (le serveur HTTP fourni avec Mac OS X), car on doit probablement pouvoir y trouver des services en rapport avec la messagerie Internet.


----------

